# paraulant



## Bolic

Madò *TraductoraPobleSec *ha insinuat que obrim un nou fil per tractar de paraules noves, amb sentit enreversinoiat. 
Ho voleu provar? Li direm "Paraulant" = fent paraules.


Jo començaria amb el verb "patufir", que significa 'comportar-se com un infant petit', com un patufet. 

A l'era de l'ordinador i de l'internet, o millor diria a l'era del xat, hi ha molta de gent que 'patufeix' malgrat la vellúria.

Com diu l'acudit, que la diferència entre els infants i els majors només és el preu de les joguines.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bolic said:


> Com diu l'acudit, que la diferència entre els infants i els majors només és el preu de les joguines.


 
Mai no m'hauria imaginat un mallorquí dient _joguina_, sinó _jugueta_... Curiós!

Pel que fa al fil "Paraular", també podria servir per abocar-hi paraules del lèxic familiar, idiolectes, etc.

De la boca de la meva mare sempre he sentit dues paraules sembla que desconegudes per a la resta (o la gran majoria) dels parlants...

_Pixarrí_ (cosa petita, insignificant, normalment dit "de pixarrí")
i
_Enredamicos_ (un enredaire, un que enreda la troca).

Us sonen?


----------



## Bolic

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mai no m'hauria imaginat un mallorquí dient _joguina_, sinó _jugueta_... Curiós!
> 
> Pel que fa al fil "Paraular", també podria servir per abocar-hi paraules del lèxic familiar, idiolectes, etc.
> 
> De la boca de la meva mare sempre he sentit dues paraules sembla que desconegudes per a la resta (o la gran majoria) dels parlants...
> 
> _Pixarrí_ (cosa petita, insignificant, normalment dit "de pixarrí")
> i
> _Enredamicos_ (un enredaire, un que enreda la troca).
> 
> Us sonen?


 
Sí, perdonau aquest 'lapsus' de sa joguina. Ja ho sé, ja, que se diu jugueta a Mallorca, però com que a Eivissa se diu jugaroi, i com que tenia por que qualcú no ho acabàs d'entendre… Bé, tot són excuses de mal pagador…


Supòs que 'pixarrí' se llegeix amb xeix i no amb ics. Ho dic per mor des famosos pixels des ordinadors. A Mallorca (a ses altres illes no ho sé exactament), supòs que ja sabeu que acostumam a accentuar sa darrera síl·laba des verbs que van seguits de pronoms personals dèbils: aixecar-sè, provem-hó, atura't (pronunciat: aturè't) en veurè'l, etc. i per tant quan veig aquests 'pixels' me sona com si digués "pixa'ls" (pronunciat: 'pixè'ls'). [Teniu en compte que l'"è" mallorquina moltes vegades, com en aquests casos, no és 'e' oberta sinó 'e' neutra]. 


En referència als "enredamicos", com que a Mallorca no hi ha micos sinó moneies, crec que hauríem d'adoptar "enredanassos"; encara que ja existeix, crec, "enredafils" en es mateix sentit que tu li dones.

Besadetes,


----------



## su123

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mai no m'hauria imaginat un mallorquí dient _joguina_, sinó _jugueta_... Curiós!
> 
> Pel que fa al fil "Paraular", també podria servir per abocar-hi paraules del lèxic familiar, idiolectes, etc.
> 
> De la boca de la meva mare sempre he sentit dues paraules sembla que desconegudes per a la resta (o la gran majoria) dels parlants...
> 
> _Pixarrí_ (cosa petita, insignificant, normalment dit "de pixarrí")
> i
> _Enredamicos_ (un enredaire, un que enreda la troca).
> 
> Us sonen?


 

Bones! I tant que em sonen! Jo les faig servir tot sovint, sobretot "pixarrí". "Enredamicos" és com una mica infantil, pel meu entendre.

su123


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una altra que només he sentit a casa és "fer _xapuller_", que vol dir deixar-ho tot annegat, especialment el bany després de la dutxa (afegir que ho solen fer molt més els homes que no pas nosaltres!).

I Su123, quina il·lusió que coneguis aquestes paraules. És que jo de vegades les he dites per aquí i la gent no ho capta!

Una altra: més d'una vegada m'han corregit _esbaldir_ per _esbandir_. Però és que a la meva banda tothom diu _esbaldir_!

Apa, adéu!


----------



## su123

Bones!!

I què us sembla "esterrajar"? Moltes vegades no m'entenen què vull dir. Ho sabeu vosaltres, què vol dir? Ep, sense diccionaris (si hi surt)!!

su123

PS. No havia sentit mai esbaldir, però m'agrada! Nosaltres a casa fem "xapulleig", però no "xapuller"


----------



## Samaruc

Un parell dels meus voltants que em vénen ara al cap:


"Estralejar": Discutir amb vehemència. Imagine que ve de "destralejar".
Estar fet un "axiòmol": Trobar-se en un estat lamentable. Pegant-li voltes, supose que és una corrupció de "ecce homo", però són només suposicions meues.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I com que aquest fil és com una espècie de calaix de sastre (o sac del drapaire!), puc preguntar-vos als valencianets si aquell diccionari de què parlàveu abans inclou _cascú_ per a _cadascú_.

Sempre m'ha fet gràcia una frase que diu l'escriptor Piera que deia el seu pare que és "cascú és cascú i les seues cascunades".


----------



## Samaruc

Doncs sí, catalaneta , ho he comprovat i en aquest diccionari sí que apareix l'entrada "cascú". Ací la tens:

_cascú

pron. Cada u. _​

Compta com a "paraulisme"?  

Au!


----------

